# Who has this blank?



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

Rainshadow (Batson Enterprises) # SU1267. Its a 2 pc 10-1/2' med heavy rated 2-6 oz. I want to make a heavy lure rod for 2-1/2 to 3oz. Going to use a Sradic 6000 spinning reel.

I have the SU1266 and its the best stingsilver rod I have. It will put a 1-1/2 oz glass minow out of sight. I mean about 120 to 130yds with a Stradic 5000.

I want to get some opinions on the SU1267 from those who use it.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I love it. I just completed one of the 1267's for my wife and it is super thin and super light. I was throwing 5 oz on it a few weeks ago with ease. I am pretty confident it would be great for tossing lures since it is so light and has great action.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

i have it


its awesome

great rod for spanish


----------



## 8nbait (Dec 10, 2005)

great spanish rod or plugs for stripers. I made one for myself and one of my buddies liked it so much i had to make one for him. 1266 isnt bad either but i prefer the 1267 uncut for me.

I have one built conventional for sale if you are interested, electric blue with black over wraps. sorry, just noticed you wanted spinning.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I have it. Awesome metal rod, and it will tame cownose rays as well.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Shoeless said:


> I have it. Awesome metal rod, and it will tame cownose rays as well.


I'll second that as I tamed a cownose with my 1267. That's how I broke it in! Great Rod!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Mine is getting wrapped this week. 

Black and gold wraps.

Fuji plate seat.

Bluefish sticker.  

I decided on an Abu 6500CL Pro Rocket to go with her.  Gonna add the carbon fiber/metal lipped drag washers and maybe the cog upgrade.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

don't know why you guys using conventional to throw 2oz metals for... I use my spanishbuster spinner and I can get the metal out and in faster than a convention can...


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, folks. Don't want any part of a cownose, landed a 7'wide bat ray on the south side of Hatteras Point on 6/1.

I realy like to throw a Shore Lure co "bunker spoon"for stripers and they weigh about 3.3 oz. Hope the 1267 will handle that much weight, as I can max out the 1266 with a Shore Lure co "glass minnow" which weighs about 1.75 oz. Any way, I'm getting a striper decal and a blond mermaid decal with green wraps. Come December maybe she will get her chance with the rockfish.


----------

